# (S)VCD auf DVD OHNE! Konvertierung...



## perli (21. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

ja ich weiss zu diesem Thema gibt es schon viele Postings, aber bisher finde ich nur welche die sich mit DVD Authorenprogrammen befassen.
Meine Frage ist nun, ob es einfach möglich ist eine (S)VCD auf DVD zu brennen und dass dann der DVD Player die DVD als (S)VCD erkennt und abspielt?
Manche Player können ja sogar die DVD als Daten DVD mit MPEG Files erkennen und abspielen - meiner leider nicht :-(
Um zu testen, ob es geht, müsste ich ein Programm eigentlich wie Nero haben, mit dem ich mir die (S)VCD zusammenstelle. Diese wird dann nicht gebrannt, sondern auf der Platte mit Verzeichnissen und Menü abgelegt. Dieses komplette Verzeichnis würde ich dann als eine Daten DVD brennen. Ab in den Player und hoffen, dass es geht.

Hat jemand so etwas schon mal gemacht, oder kann mir ein entsprechendes Programm nennen?

Danke im voraus & Gruss,
  Perli


----------



## Roy (21. Januar 2004)

*(S)VCD auf DVD brennen*

Hi,

also....prizipiell ist es eigendlich nicht möglich, eine (S)VCD- Datei auf eine Video- DVD zu brennen, da jedes Brennprogramm erkennt, das die Datei(en) keine DVD-konforme Auflösung hat. Desweiteren stimmt die Audiofrequenz der (S)VCD nicht mit der Abtastfrequenz des DVD- Standards überein. Allerdings gibt es da einen Trick, wie sich das Brennprogramm Win on CD überlisten lässt und so doch eine (S)VCD auf eine DVD brennen lässt. So kannst du es sogar erreichen, das du zum Bsp. zwei Filme auf eine DVD bekommst!

Hier der Link, der Dir da weiter helfen kann...http://www.chip.de/artikel/c_artikel_10618807.html


Viel Spaß beim ausprobieren
Roy


----------



## goela (21. Januar 2004)

Es geht relativ einfach mit DVDLab! Dieses Programm kostet auch nur 99US$. Du musst es aber nicht gleich kaufen, sondern kannst Dir es als 30 Tage Testversion bei DVDLab herunterladen.

DVDLab ist sehr kulant was SVCD-MPEG Streams angeht. Du musst dem MPEG-Stream weder umcodieren noch patchen. Einfach das MPEG in DVD-Lab laden. Es wird dann automatisch Demuxed und der Ton von 44kHz auf 48kHz umkodiert. Der Videostream bleibt unangetastet.

Wenn Du Deinen Videofilm auf zwei SVCDs hast, musst Du allerdings beide Streams erst mal zusammenfügen. Dies geht mit TMPEGEnc.

Ich habe dies schon erfolgreich getestet mit meinem Videofilm, welchen ich mal als SVCD erstellt habe.


----------



## diepone (12. März 2004)

Kann mal einer von euch nen Guide oder Essay für DVD-Lab anbieten?


----------

